# Michigan car with a loan for uber



## Abador (Jun 15, 2019)

I have been doing Uber eats for quite a while now but today was my first time driving passengers through Uber. I got a notice that said that disclosure is required (I assume it is letting ether the insurance or bank with the loan know that I am driving Uber.) It also said that my insurance might not cover an accident if I have the app open and I have passengers in my car which would make it a legal matter. What does this mean and does anyone have any input that I might use to be in compliance?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Meh, having proper insurance is overrated.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Abador said:


> I got a notice that said that disclosure is required (I assume it is letting ether the insurance or bank with the loan know that I am driving Uber.)


Maybe because car loan agreements typically prohibit using the car for commercial driving?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SJCorolla said:


> Maybe because car loan agreements typically prohibit using the car for commercial driving?


Yep because collateral can be used up faster than the payments leading to a upside-down auto.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Yep because collateral can be used up faster than the payments leading to a upside-down auto.


My auto is right side up... it's me that is upside down :roflmao:


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Most auto loans and lease agreements won't let you do commercial or rideshare. Check with loan company you could be in default. And they can repo your car.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Abador said:


> I have been doing Uber eats for quite a while now but today was my first time driving passengers through Uber. I got a notice that said that disclosure is required (I assume it is letting ether the insurance or bank with the loan know that I am driving Uber.) It also said that my insurance might not cover an accident if I have the app open and I have passengers in my car which would make it a legal matter. What does this mean and does anyone have any input that I might use to be in compliance?


Get rideshare coverage from your insurance company

Michigan has some really F up laws.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Life is too short to read footnotes, disclosures, eula’s, contracts and world news.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Who sent the notice and who are you suppose to disclose to ??
If it came from Uber it is a suggestion. It sounds like Uber is informing you of possible future problems with your insurance carrier , if you do Ride Share and do not tell them. You should carry Ride Share Insurance anyway. It will cost around $30/month and is tax deductible. I see no reason to disclose to the holder of the car loan.


----------



## Abador (Jun 15, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Who sent the notice and who are you suppose to disclose to ??


The notice came through the Uber app. It did not specify who to disclose the information to but I am assuming I would need to disclose to the insurance or something because they did talk about the insurance in the notice. They said they logged my answer about how the car is subject to a loan. I definitly like the idea of getting ride share insurance. It sounds like this would be pretty important to protect myself and me passengers.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Not clear what rideshare gets you except collision in the "gap" but that is limited anyway to the level of personal collision you carry which for me is zero. The key issue is whether Uber's personal injury insurance is adequate coverage for you and pax. The stupid trap of Uber kicks in only if you have personal insurance which was then cancelled retroactively for ridesharing leaving you with no insurance must be avoided by checking with your insurance company to be 100% certain where you stand.


----------



## Abador (Jun 15, 2019)

I just called my insurance company and got the needed coverage for $14/month. That is quite a bit less than I expected which is good. I am hoping this is all that I need to do.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Just get me to my destination.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Abador said:


> I have been doing Uber eats for quite a while now but today was my first time driving passengers through Uber. I got a notice that said that disclosure is required (I assume it is letting ether the insurance or bank with the loan know that I am driving Uber.) It also said that my insurance might not cover an accident if I have the app open and I have passengers in my car which would make it a legal matter. What does this mean and does anyone have any input that I might use to be in compliance?


If you ubered full time your car wouldn't last the period of a 5 year loan, worthless POS in 3-4

If you ubered full time, the mileage allotment on a 3 year lease would get chewed up in 6 months.

YOUR insurance probobly doesn't cover anything you do once you have a passenger in the car, you have to go through uber for that claim.

At the most extreme, (in florida) once you log in to the app, your personal insurance turns into TP.


----------

